# "Bushland Country" Goats, update pic heavy



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

Did you say goats?.......

Melody's doe kid,

Melody's Buck Kid

Butternut's Doe

Rita & Lacey 

Butternut, (Lacey last years kid) and Unnamed kid 

Venus without her horns 

3 kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: "Bushland Country" Goats *

Cute goats you have there........ :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: "Bushland Country" Goats *

Cute goats. They are rather camoflaged aren't they.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: "Bushland Country" Goats *

Were they playing hide n seek?  Cute goaties!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: "Bushland Country" Goats *

adorable


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: "Bushland Country" Goats *

They look like they're having a great time....very pretty herd too :hug:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: "Bushland Country" Goats update pic heavy*

Butternut,

Butternut by Bushland Country, on Flickr

Melody

Melody by Bushland Country, on Flickr

Nora

Nora by Bushland Country, on Flickr

Venus (bad photo, excuse it, it's the only one I've currently got )

Venus by Bushland Country, on Flickr

Lacey (Butternuts 09 kid) (she looks sruffy in this pic, we'd just got caught in a sharp shower)

Lacey by Bushland Country, on Flickr

Rita (Venus's 09 kid)

image_10 by Bushland Country, on Flickr

Biddy (Melody's 10 kid) doe

Biddy by Bushland Country, on Flickr

Bozo (Melody's 10 kid) weather

image_5 by Bushland Country, on Flickr

Alaska (Butternuts 10 kid) doe

Alaska by Bushland Country, on Flickr

Starglow (Venus's 10 kid)

Starglow by Bushland Country, on Flickr

Melody's Twins

image_7 by Bushland Country, on Flickr


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice looking goats Shirelle. Cute kids too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very Purty........... :thumb:


----------

